# éviter la suppression des dossiers sur dropbox



## valentino59 (19 Septembre 2012)

bonjour, j'espère que je suis dans la bonne section

Alors voilà j'ai fait pas mal de recherche mais pas moyen de trouver :

J'utilise dropbox pour partager des documents (des cours donc avec pas mal de monde). Mon problème c'est que quand j'ajoute un documents et que les gens qui ont l'application dropbox font un glisser/déposer sur leur bureau ou dans un autre fichier et bien en fait ils "suppriment" ce fichier et il n'est plus accessible pour les autres...
Alors je sais bien qu'en allant dans événement on peut le restaurer mais comme il y a beaucoup de monde je ne vais pas passer ma journée à le restaurer

n'y a t il pas un moyen de bloquer cette suppression? Parce qu'évidement y'en a toujours qui n'en font qu'à leur tete et ca pose problème

merci


----------



## pepeye66 (19 Septembre 2012)

Il n'est pas possible de bloquer les dossiers et c'est logique car sinon ils ne pourraient plus être modifiés et l'on se retrouverait avec une liste d'un même dossier (tous différents) qui deviendrait vite indigeste !
La seule solution est le respect des règles: un dossier qui ne doit pas être modifié mais seulement lu et/ou archivé sur son ordinateur doit être récupéré par l'option "téléchargement" 
(Et si certains ne respectent pas cette règle eh bien tu les vires du partage )


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Septembre 2012)

Pour les récalcitrants ou mous du bulbe, il y a toujours l'option de mettre les éléments à partager dans le dossier Public de ton Dropbox et de leur envoyer le lien de téléchargement.

Comme ça, ils ne mettront plus le boxon dans ton dossier de partage.


----------



## valentino59 (19 Septembre 2012)

ok merci pour les réponses
c'est dommages qu'ils n'y ai pas plus de possibilités de personnalisation...


----------

